# $6 Home Media Center Fee



## tomgossert (Dec 6, 2008)

I just received my June bill and had a charge of $6 for HMC. I thought there was no additional charges for this box other than maintaining $20/month Advance Receiver Fee (HD+DVR+WHDVR). I have no RVU clients and only 2 other HD boxes.

Bill: Primary TV $6.00
Primary TV Free -$6.00
Additional TV $6.00
Additional TV $6.00
Home Media Center for 1 Client $6.00

Anyone else have issues with this?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The $6 fee is for an RVU. If you don't have one, you need to contact DirecTV and have them remove this from your account.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

As they say "the first one is free", and then it's $6 for every one after.
If you don't have an RVU client [TV], then this fee should be removed.
If you do have an RVU TV and want to connect to the HR34, well that's another $6 too.


----------



## tomgossert (Dec 6, 2008)

Just got off phone with D*, started with entry level CSR then went to retention CSR. Retention CSR said there was a $6 charge for HMC, I still think he is incorrect. I explained there was nothing on D* website for HMC indicating $6 charge for HMC, nothing in terms and conditions charge listings about HMC charge and nothing said on phone when I ordered HMC from D* about charge. Explained I have no RVU clients, only two other receivers. They gave me credits for the charge via discounts for movie channels but charge is still on. Even told retention CSR I wasn't intrested in credits, just wanted charge removed from account. Is there a department that deals directly with HMC?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

tomgossert said:


> Is there a department that deals directly with HMC?


Try the access card dept.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

> ...for 1 Client...


This is the part they're missing. As others have said it's an RVU client charge. If you do not have one, then the charge needs to go...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"tomgossert" said:


> Just got off phone with D*, started with entry level CSR then went to retention CSR. Retention CSR said there was a $6 charge for HMC, I still think he is incorrect. I explained there was nothing on D* website for HMC indicating $6 charge for HMC, nothing in terms and conditions charge listings about HMC charge and nothing said on phone when I ordered HMC from D* about charge. They gave me credits for the charge via discounts for movie channels but charge is still on. Is there a department that deals directly with HMC?


At one point Case Management, but you can't ask to be connected to them. Without RVU, your monthly fees should be no different than if you had all HR2X models with Whole Home.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

CSR is wrong. You should not have RVU charge unless you have a client. I would follow up and get this corrected.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> At one pony Case Management, but you can't ask to be connected to them. Without RVU, your monthly fees should be no different than if you had all HR2X models with Whole Home.


Case Management was only handling technical issues during the rollout of the HR34. They no longer do that AFAIK.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Send an e-mail to Ellen Filipiak <[email protected]>, VP of Customer Relations. Her office is pretty good at resolving issues and will do what they can to rectify the issue for you.

- Merg


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

I had no problem getting it removed from my bill. You need to explain carefully to them that you have no RVU's.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

It should be very simple, with no need for any escalation, hopefully you get to a CSR with some knowledge. It's basic stuff.

As others have mentioned, the fee you're describing is the RVU fee, you'll see it under "My Services" when looking at your Account Overview on the web-site. It should be the last option listed under My Services after DVR or nomad.

You need to call and mention that you have been charged $6 for the "RVU fee for 1 client". Explain that you do no have any RVU clients and would like the fee removed. Do not mention the HMC or anything else, it may confuse them.

Just state that you have a $6 fee for RVU with 1 client, you have no RVU clients and would like the feature and fee removed.

Once removed, you will no longer see RVU under "My Services"

If they are confused, politely hang up and call back. A normal CSR should be able to easily handle this request.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sixto said:


> It should be very simple, with no need for any escalation, hopefully you get to a CSR with some knowledge. It's basic stuff.
> 
> As others have mentioned, the fee you're describing is the RVU fee, you'll see it under "My Services" when looking at your Account Overview on the web-site. It should be the last option listed under My Services after DVR or nomad.
> 
> ...


Having added an RVU client yesterday, this seems to be a bit new to the CSRs, and as I read what happened, I have the feeling the CSR was "thinking" the $6 fee was for the HMC, which it does cost, but not grasping the difference between the HMC fee and the RVU client fee [as both are the same $6].


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

"veryoldschool" said:


> Having added an RVU client yesterday, this seems to be a bit new to the CSRs, and as I read what happened, I have the feeling the CSR was "thinking" the $6 fee was for the HMC, which it does cost, but not grasping the difference between the HMC fee and the RVU client fee [as both are the same $6].


Yep VOS, agree, that's why it may be best for the OP to not mention the HMC, and just focus on the RVU fee. Describe that it's listed under My Services, under RVU, read it to the CSR, and request removal.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Try the access card dept.


They rarely help with anything not related to access cards or activations or questions about leased or owned receivers. But, they have sent me to the proper people a couple times.

Rich


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah an HMC is charged just like an additional receiver, the charge you are seeing is for an RVU which if you dont have call and it will be taken off and reimbursed for past charges


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

tomgossert said:


> I just received my June bill and had a charge of $6 for HMC. I thought there was no additional charges for this box other than maintaining $20/month Advance Receiver Fee (HD+DVR+WHDVR). I have no RVU clients and only 2 other HD boxes.
> 
> Bill: Primary TV $6.00
> Primary TV Free -$6.00
> ...


How many receivers do you have total?


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

Blankman2k5 said:


> How many receivers do you have total?


I was thinking the same thing...if he has a total of 4 receivers then they just mislabeled the charge and it should be changed to an additional tv.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Blankman2k5 said:


> How many receivers do you have total?


.



tomgossert said:


> I have no RVU clients and only 2 other HD boxes.


.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

This is caused because on your order the agent selected a RVU client install and when it was activated with the HR34 the service got turned on. There's an old thread about this but it hasn't popped up in a long time.


----------



## tomgossert (Dec 6, 2008)

Just got off of phone with D*. Mentioned to entry level CSR that I needed to remove RVU service, she did not understand what that was. Insisting it was an "additional fee" for the privilege of using the HMC, she sent me to equipment department. CSR there understood exactly what I meant, removed RVU service and all is well. Thanks for the help on solving this.


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

tomgossert said:


> Just got off of phone with D*. Mentioned to entry level CSR that I needed to remove RVU service, she did not understand what that was. Insisting it was an "additional fee" for the privilege of using the HMC, she sent me to equipment department. CSR there understood exactly what I meant, removed RVU service and all is well. Thanks for the help on solving this.


Oh ok, I thought after the upgrade there was an additional IRD still active that was not supposed to be. Happy you got the issue resolved...


----------



## slatimer72 (Jul 26, 2012)

Did you get this corrected then. I am also having the same issue of being charged $6 for having the Home Media Center but I have no RVU televisions. Was on the phone with them for an hour tonight and the parts dept said it is a charge for having the Home Media Center.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

What's an RVU Client?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

n3vino said:


> What's an RVU Client?


It's a new technology supported by the DirecTV HR34 Home Media Center HD DVR, where there are "thin" clients (without tuners) that share a tuner from the 5-tuner HR34 to watch "live" TV or control the HR34 as if you were sitting at the HR34 DVR. RVU is a remote user interface that is currently supported by some Samsung TV's and there's expected to be a DirecTV RVU client receiver as well.

HR34: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/hmc_receiver

RVU: http://www.rvualliance.org/

You can have a maximum of 3 RVU clients active concurrently with an HR34.

The fee is $6 per client.


----------



## slatimer72 (Jul 26, 2012)

finally got the right CSR this morning, he understood and took the six dollar charge off and also gave me 15 dollars off my bill for me spending 2 hours on the phone last night with 5 different reps and supervisors!!!


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

good deal...sucks it took more than one call/one rep though


----------

